# 2005 suzuki eiger 400 4x4 help



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

*2002 suzuki eiger 400 4x4 help*

Removed from lack of help.....


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Any help or info on this issue?


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

so you got wrong #'s from dealer and a part store? stupid question but have you try to order a front seal to see if thats it. ive seen this with trucks. pinion seals front and rear. you will get 2 different part #'s but end up just being the same as front. let me look into this and i will get back with you


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

i found this site. hope it helps. there is a pic below of a seal kit. click on pic and you will get part#



_Please dont post that much info to businesses... - Admin._


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes that is the seal i need. The one the shop gets in doesn't even have the lip around the oil seal. I will just order a set from them as having a extra one will be a good thing also.

Bought this for a fix it up project and just seems every time i do something i get into a problem or something is broke, etc.

Thanks


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

no problem bro. its a easy fix. lemme know if i can help you anymore. cya


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

I got it broke down and just waiting for the seal. As i wanted to fix it right and not just put any seal in there and try to make it work. But when it rains it pours....


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

yes it does. ive ran into that before with seal and its a never ending nightmare. let me know how it works out for you


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Got the seal in today. Cleaned everything up and put the seal in. Changed the oil and oil filter. No leaks so i did a good job it seems.

Now i got a few more issues though. Perhaps simple is the steering. I have perhaps a inch play in the steering. And it is kinda hard to look under and turn the handle bars. What could cause this or is it normal to have a little play in it?

Next would be the clutch. It maybe just me but it seems like it could be slipping perhaps. Though the tires aren't super great on it so it could be spinning also. How is the easiest way to check this?

Thanks


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

for the steering, jack up the front of the bike, then grab one wheel at a time and move it from side to side and up and down... while moving the tire, inspect the tie rod connections at the knuckle and the steering stem, inspect the ball joints (upper and lower on knuckle) and inspect the wheel bearings... do this on both sides... any slack in any of these parts can cause your issue... and if they have slack in any of those parts, then you need to replace because it could be dangerous if they fail while riding...

edit: just realized this was a manual shift... in order to inspect the clutches you will have to open it up and visually look at the wear plates on it... I'm sure there is a specification for minimum thickness and such... will need a service manual, or perhaps you can get lucky and the local dealer will answer that question... 

hope that helps!


----------



## Hondaex (Oct 9, 2010)

good advice gpjason

one thing i did learn was when checking the tie rod ends it was easiest to have one wheel on the ground. JMO

I found a bad steering stem bearing 06 Eiger


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it is probably going to be the front wheel bearings. As i haven't replaced those yet. Redid the whole rear-end, etc on it. So i get to the front next i guess. I will call the suzuki shop and see what they say about the clutch. It would perhaps be easier for someone to ride with me so they could watch it when i take off. If i could just get my dog to talk.....

Thanks


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Removed from lack of help.....


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Removed from lack of help.....


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Removed from lack of help.....


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

dont get to mad bro. where exactly is the gas coming from? it sounds like a stuck float or your choke slide. you did say the choke wasnt working? if it is stuck or float it will flood out


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Removed from lack of help.....


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Removed from lack of help.....


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Removed from lack of help.....


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Am i all alone in here?


----------



## cammobruteforce750 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey man how is the project coming along


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Waiting on the rebuild kit for the carb to get here. I feel like i am the only one that has a suzuki and post in here.

Hopefully moose makes a good rebuild carb kit. Thanks for replying also.


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Removed from lack of help.....


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Removed from lack of help.....


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Removed from lack of help.....


----------



## KILLER_K (Sep 8, 2010)

Removed from lack of help.....


----------

